# Ragdoll Kittens piccis



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I cant beleive that the babies are 3weeks old hmy: I just dont know where the time is going :crying: They are Sooo Yummy :001_wub: So many colours and patterns to! Hope you like the pictures :001_wub: :001_tt1:










Praying for Mums milk bar to open :laugh:









Resorting to munching on own foot :laugh: hmy:


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

How gorgeous are they :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:....... * sigh *...... Gorgeous


----------



## Muffy (Apr 6, 2012)

How I would love some of these furbabies...

Taylorbaby, when I win the lottery, I'm buying all of your most recent batch of kittens at the time. For any price you like. That's a promise!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow !!!! how very very cute, awwww i would love one, never had a ragdoll before, do you know roughly what colours you have there, or do you need to wait until they are abit older to be sure, they really are little heart melters...,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:_


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Awww. Fluffballs.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As cute, cuddly and gorgeous as always TB :001_wub::001_wub:
Spluttered with laughter at the big pictures and the captions :lol::lol:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the one eating his own foot! They are just more gorgeous by the moment and this overload of fluffy kitten cuteness has made me dizzy today!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _wow !!!! how very very cute, awwww i would love one, never had a ragdoll before, do you know roughly what colours you have there, or do you need to wait until they are abit older to be sure, they really are little heart melters...,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:_


Thanks glad you like them! :laugh:

We have a big mix, Which I Love! I can tell red/creams from day 1 after they are born and the lynx from about 2and a bit weeks, so we have: (copied from my website its just easier!)

Girl: Cherry Blossom - Blue Mitted Lynx
Girl: Blue Lace - Blue Mitted Lynx 
Girl: Lilac Stars - Blue Mitted Lynx
Boy: Mr. Cupcake - Blue Colourpoint
Boy: Toffee Chew Chew - Blue Mitted Lynx
Boy: Mr. Berry Blue - Blue Colourpoint 
Boy: Mr. Cuddle Bear - Seal or blue Colourpoint 
Boy: Fuzzy Peach - Red or Cream Colourpoint
Boy: MilkyBar Kid - Red or Cream Lynx Colourpoint
Girl: Treacle Puddin - Seal or Blue Lynx Colourpoint
Girl: Vanilla Swirl - Seal Tortie Colourpoint


----------



## Muffy (Apr 6, 2012)

Can I nab one of those beauties please? :blush:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lots of little cuties


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow you really have got a lot of colour choice and patterns in there, they all sound gorgeous, loving their names, ,,,_


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG I could squeeeeeeze them all.....very very gently! So cute! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Quite adorable.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Gorgeous....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! They are so funny and cute! Do love the lynx eats reminds me of a chocolate lol! :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Treacle puddin and vanilla swirl sound yummy......,,:001_tt1:,,_


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful, Gorgeous, Fantastic, Amazing, ..............Purrfect not enough words to describe 

From one Breeder to another Breeder, huge respect  Great bunch of Kittens TB :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

They are a treat to see, Taylorbaby - thanks for showing those lovely images.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

You know the drill, pop them all in a box and send to me please (at 13 weeks of course )


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks glad you like them! :laugh: :blush: Am well chuffed with the 3rd gen babies, so exciting!! :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous little fluffballs :001_wub:


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

sooo cute - love the pic of praying kitty :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol me to, I didnt even notice the praying and foot one as I was just taking them, only noticed when I got them up on the comp :laugh:


----------

